# Serrasalmus spilopleura????



## superskunk (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

S.Brandti?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Could be a small brandtii, fin placement looks right...but the angle of the fish is off a little.
Does he have Ich or are those air bubbles on his dorsal fin?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I don;t think that this is a brandtii GG....I made the same mistake last week and Frank corrected me because the allingment of the anal fin is at the last rays of the dorsal fin not to the first as in S.Brandtii.
IMO the fish is to small for id but most likely it resembles a Spilo/Maculatus.

I also believe that this is ick on the dorsal....


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Do you see the teeth on that bastard???...great pix man...


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Sweet pics!

s. brandti, could be. It's a tough call. Looks like it's about an inch long? Never seen a brandti sold that was that big. Lack of coloration on the belly, more brownish color on the back. serrea look less defined. My baby mac had a yellow belly and a thin black line on it's tail w/ a clear edge. ?????


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Give it a few weeks and post more pics. Great fish BTW


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

husky_jim said:


> I don;t think that this is a brandtii GG....I made the same mistake last week and Frank corrected me because the allingment of the anal fin is at the last rays of the dorsal fin not to the first as in S.Brandtii.
> IMO the fish is to small for id but most likely it resembles a Spilo/Maculatus.
> 
> I also believe that this is ick on the dorsal....
> [snapback]921841[/snapback]​


You could be right. 
The fish is tilted so it is hard to line up the fins for me. The tail also looks brandtii though....Mac/spilo have a band...but at that size im not sure.

hard call at that size


----------



## superskunk (Feb 13, 2005)

Greetings from spain.

It was captured in the river basin of Parana, to the north of Argentina, on route 12 to about 10 km of the entrance to Ibicuy.

Grosse Gurke:
Does he have Ich or are those air bubbles on his dorsal fin?

they are air bubbles.

Saludos


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

Northern Argentina....with this info I would guess S.Spilopleura

greetz

William


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

William said:


> Northern Argentina....with this info I would guess S.Spilopleura[snapback]922544[/snapback]​


I'd say Spilo too


----------

